Ask HN: Markdown or Latex for Lecture Notes? - zabana
======
stevavoliajvar
Both, try pandoc you can write markdown notes with latex inside and it can
produce bunch of other formats from that file, like pdf, html, LaTeX...

------
ai_ia
I would suggest typora which supports markdown and automatically renders
mathjax diagrams whose API is similar to LaTeX.

